# lemon strawberry fo



## honor435 (Jan 21, 2010)

anyone done this, know of a good place? it is a special request, yeah!
should i combine lemon and strawberry, or do strawberry lemonade?? help.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never used a strawberry lemonade, but I have a raspberry lemonade from WSP that is absolutely awesome. It smells so realistic you'll be temtped to drink it. It does great in CP, too. This is only my opinion so take it for what it is worth, but I believe it would substitute very nicely for strawberry lemonade.

IrishLass


----------



## honor435 (Jan 21, 2010)

hmmm, thanks, the little girl loves strawberry, but maybe she wouldnt notice?


----------



## TessC (Jan 21, 2010)

NG's pomegranate is supposed to smell very strawberry-ish when it's soaped, maybe mix that with something like BCN's Lemon Pucker?


----------



## honor435 (Jan 21, 2010)

i found one on bulkoils.com, never heard of them. Or i mix lemon with straw, from ng?
bulk oils sells 1/2 ounce for a 1$, wonder if its any good?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 21, 2010)

I keep rasp lemonade on hand from WSP too.

They also have the most delightful strawberry. It is called sweet starwnerry & smells like fresh stawberries extra sweet from being super ripe. 

I bet if she loves strawberries she will notice it's raspberry.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok, should i put some of both on cotton ball and see how it smells together? ive never mixed fos before.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 1, 2010)

I found this on pinemeadows recipe section.  At the very bottom they have scent blend recipes:  Strawberry Lemonade 
2 parts Wild Strawberry F.O. 
1 part Lemon Squeeze F.O. 

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 5, 2010)

i made it with straight straw and lemon from wsp, it smells very nice and is pink with a fine glitter powder on top, i should post a pic.


----------



## CandleMakers (Feb 23, 2010)

The Candlemakers Store has a nice Strawberry Lemonade Fragrance:

http://www.thecandlemakersstore.com/cat ... _lemonade/


----------

